# New Superbug Resistant To All Antibiotics Now Found Worldwide



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Am I the only one that is not surprised by this and rather expected it?

Forbes Welcome

https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28633-resistance-to-last-resort-antibiotic-has-now-spread-across-globe/


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Sometime I wish I was alive back when the world was young and we didn't have everything we have today { like back in the 1800's } .


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Am I the only one that is not surprised by this and rather expected it?
> 
> Forbes Welcome
> 
> https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28633-resistance-to-last-resort-antibiotic-has-now-spread-across-globe/


This has been coming for years due to the over prescription of antibiotics, especially viral infections. Antibiotics don't kill any virus but they do give bacteria the ability to adapt to the drugs.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> Sometime I wish I was alive back when the world was young and we didn't have everything we have today { like back in the 1800's } .


Every time I watch Jeremiah Johnson, my kids tell me I was born 150 years too late. I raised smart daughters.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Just a different set of killer diseases back in the good old days. Keeping those immune systems strong is the key.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Just a different set of killer diseases back in the good old days. Keeping those immune systems strong is the key.


I agree for once, the plague, dysentery etc etc.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Well, that lil' bastard found me this year.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sounds dangerous. I posted on this last month, there's more info here:

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...train-bacteria-resistant-all-antibiotics.html


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Not surprising. Over medication IMO, people go to the doctor and get meds for the sniffles. I don't get flu shots, don't take antibiotics, don't go to doctors, I suffer through whatever I come down with almost every year. Only crap I take is Ibuprofen, and cough suppressant when I need it. I rarely wash cuts, don't use the antibiotic cream stuff, only use a band aid for bleeding, and when it stops, band aid comes off. Candy asses.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Sounds dangerous. I posted on this last month, there's more info here:
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...train-bacteria-resistant-all-antibiotics.html


I guess that I need to get better at using the search function first.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks like it was not just a one time occurance.



> 'Superbug' E. Coli Found for Just Second Time in US


'Superbug' E. Coli Found for Just Second Time in US - ABC News



> Infection experts warn of more U.S. superbug cases in coming months


https://ca.news.yahoo.com/infection-experts-warn-more-u-superbug-cases-coming-170340974--finance.html



> A 'slow catastrophe' unfolds as the golden age of antibiotics comes to an end


http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Friend of mine has some antibiotic resistant infection in his lung. It's been 3 months now and the Doctors have about run out of options. They can't kill the bacteria.

He's 74 and beginning to accept that this may be the end.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Friend of mine has some antibiotic resistant infection in his lung. It's been 3 months now and the Doctors have about run out of options. They can't kill the bacteria.

He's 74 and beginning to accept that this may be the end.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

there is an antibiotic (actually anti microbial I suppose ) that is impossible for viruses and bacteria to become immune to cause it kills them by suffocation it is called colloidal silver.
have your friend get some at the local heath store (or get it for him will run around 20 or so dollars) have him take a cap full 2-3 times daily for 3 days then 1 cap per day after that let us know if there is any improvement..


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I watched a show some years back entitled "How the World will End" or something like that. They did a could down of the top 5 most likely things that will kill off the human race and #1 was some type of mutated virus or bacteria. Guess they were right.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

evolution sqautch evolution -everything evolves big or small or becomes extinct.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Wash your hands, if you contact others.

Simple way to avoid .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Wash your hands, if you contact others.
> 
> Simple way to avoid .


While good advice, it is not quite that simple. For instance, do you ever eat out or buy fruits and vegetables from stores?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Wash your hands, if you contact others.
> 
> Simple way to avoid .


Good advise, I have seen many people leave a public bathroom and not wash their hands. Grosses me out every time. One of these days I'm going to start calling them out.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Not surprising that the truth is suppressed.



> Antimicrobial resistance is considered to be one of the world's most serious and growing long-term threats to health, which it has been warned could eventually lead to everyday cuts and infections becoming fatal.
> 
> Yet superbugs are rarely listed on death certificates.
> 
> ...


Superbugs killing more people than breast cancer, trust warns


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Listerine baby -it will kill anything burns like heck but works on cuts.
I read a while back that hard liquor such as whiskey n such a few times a week might actually kill some of that antibiotic bacteria in the blood -don't know but I have never seen too many drunks catch the flu or a cold. Might be something to look into.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another antibiotic/treatment resistant bug on the rise....



> A mysterious fungal infection is spanning the globe under a shroud of secrecy. The drug-resistant and dangerous infection is, so far, not being widely reported on, however, Candida auris has been causing severe illnesses in hospitalized patients around the world.
> 
> Drug-resistant infections have been a growing concern among doctors. With the overuse of antibiotics, the evolutionary rise of "superbugs" has begun. Candida auris does not respond to anti-fungal drugs, making it difficult to treat. In some patients, the infection is so deep that the yeast causing it can enter the bloodstream and spread throughout the body. This causes a serious invasive infection which, again, doesn't respond to drugs.
> 
> ...


https://www.shtfplan.com/headline-news/deadly-threat-a-secret-drug-resistant-mysterious-infection-is-spanning-the-globe_04082019


----------

